# Computer Will Not Boot



## Kornowski (May 13, 2008)

Ok, As some of you know... I (Thought!) had problems with my previous HDD, so I bought a new one. I installed Windows on it yesterday and got all the drivers on and updates, including SP1.

I was playing the GRID Demo for a little bit, with my xBox 360 Controller. I'd finished so I went on the internet and was browsing around, Also chatting to a few people on Xfire. I un-plugged my 360 Controller and I got a message saying;

'Windows Sync Has Stopped Responding'

I then got a BSOD, With the Stop Code;

0x00008A

Now, Whenever I try to BOOT my computer, It does the loading screen with the green bars, but the 'Welcome Screen' doesn't appear. I just get a black screen, but with my mouse on it, which I can move around. The Numlock on my Keyboard comes on and the light on my Wireless Adaptor Flashes, and connects.

I left it for a while, Thinking it may take a bit longer than usual... When I came back, it had the screensaver on, When I moved the mouse, I had the black screen again, With the mouse.

I'm really starting to get fed up with computers, I just spent money on a new HDD thinking that was the original problem I was having, and it doesn't seem to have helped anything.


----------



## cohen (May 13, 2008)

try doing a windows repair.


----------



## Kornowski (May 13, 2008)

cohen said:


> try doing a windows repair.



I'll give that a go! I can also try my old HDD, see if that works...

I don't get what could have caused it though, All I did was un-plug the controller...

Computers are a waste of time & money!


----------



## royalmarine (May 13, 2008)

i have a lot of problems with vista sync centre. it drives me nuts sometimes. espically when im encoding for my ipod and then i plug my ipod in. i get error's galore.


----------



## Kornowski (May 13, 2008)

royalmarine said:


> i have a lot of problems with vista sync centre. it drives me nuts sometimes. espically when im encoding for my ipod and then i plug my ipod in. i get error's galore.



So, What do you suggest, Any idea what's up with my computer?


----------



## royalmarine (May 13, 2008)

go back to xp 

i never found a soloution for it sadly. as to your problem, im not sure. could be your overclock screwing with the operating system?!


----------



## Kornowski (May 13, 2008)

At the moment, I have everything at stock.

-------

I've got it working!

I tried Safe mode and it did the same thing, Black Screen with the mouse... Don't know what was up.

So, I did a System Restore and it worked!

I have a few more questions though, What do you think caused it, so I know what to avoid?

Could it be a Windows update;

Update for Windows Vista (KB937287)

Or, the Race Driver: Grid Demo?

Or Vista SP1?

I don't have any of the above installed at the moment, Should I put them back on?

Thanks!


----------



## Kornowski (May 13, 2008)

Bump?


----------



## lovely? (May 13, 2008)

yeah danny, put them back on one by one over the next few days. it could have been an error with any of those installs, so reinstalling them slowly might 1.stop it from happening again 2.show you which of them caused the problems if it comes back.


----------



## Kornowski (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'll try SP1 first... Thanks!


----------



## lovely? (May 13, 2008)

no problem danny. hope it works out good.


----------



## Ramodkk (May 13, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Computers are a waste of time & money!



Calm down Danny 



Kornowski said:


> So, What do you suggest, Any idea what's up with my computer?





royalmarine said:


> go back to xp
> 
> i never found a soloution for it sadly. as to your problem, im not sure. could be your overclock screwing with the operating system?!



Yep, go back to XP, no problems whatsoever!


----------



## cohen (May 13, 2008)

yeah a lot of people i know through amateur radio have gone back to XP. They say vista is a waste of money!


----------



## lovely? (May 13, 2008)

bah i have plenty less errors with my vista rig then i ever had with xp. 

and thats not just an opinion 


EDIT: w00t thats post number 3000!


----------



## cohen (May 13, 2008)

i have found XP to be really good for me  i think i'm staying with it for a little while longer!


----------



## Kornowski (May 14, 2008)

I had my computer on the majority of last night, I then put SP1 on. It installed fine. I was running it for a bit.

Then, this morning, I got a 0x0000C5 BSOD.
Then, When I re-started my computer, I instantly got a 0x0001A BSOD.

This is driving me mad! I had originally thought my HDD was causing problems, So, I bought a new one (One I'm using now) and I still get BSOD's.

Computers are a waste of time!


----------



## cohen (May 14, 2008)

sounds like it's SP1


----------



## Kornowski (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, I guess so. But isn't it needed for Vista?


----------



## pepsi_girl (May 14, 2008)

no it isn't
and you must download the proper SP1


----------



## pepsi_girl (May 14, 2008)

No it isn't
but if you need it, try finding the right one


----------



## pepsi_girl (May 14, 2008)

try here :
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windowsvista/bb738089.aspx


----------



## jimkonow (May 14, 2008)

danny.... have you tried chkdsk?
and memtest?


----------



## Kornowski (May 14, 2008)

Download the proper SP1? Huh, I got it through a MS Update...

Jim, It's the same problem I was having with my old HDD, I had RAM Memtest and ChkDsk on that, and it didn't find any problems... Thanks though!

I remember that before I put my new HDD in, my old one hadn't done it for a good while, So, I'll try putting that back in and see if it does it... Then, If it doesn't, format my current one and use it as a secondary... *sigh* 

Would I just plug the old one in, then once it's booted, plug the new one in and formatt it through Windows?


----------



## cohen (May 14, 2008)

Well i say it is SP1 and that there is a fault with it! So maybe don't install SP1... until you hear good reports about it!


----------



## Kornowski (May 14, 2008)

cohen said:


> Well i say it is SP1 and that there is a fault with it! So maybe don't install SP1... until you hear good reports about it!



Sorry, I forgot to say, I had gone back to a restore point before I had SP1 and it BSOD's still...


----------



## cohen (May 14, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Sorry, I forgot to say, I had gone back to a restore point before I had SP1 and it BSOD's still...



oh.... ok..... uummm......i have no idea now.... 

And BSOD meaning - Blue Screen of Death... right???.... just checking


----------



## Kornowski (May 14, 2008)

cohen said:


> oh.... ok..... uummm......i have no idea now....
> 
> And BSOD meaning - Blue Screen of Death... right???.... just checking



Yeah, BSOD = Blue Screen of Death... 

This is really freakin' ticking me off!


----------



## cohen (May 14, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, BSOD = Blue Screen of Death...
> 
> This is really freakin' ticking me off!



i say it is vista!

have you got a of XP your able to use?


----------



## Kornowski (May 14, 2008)

cohen said:


> i say it is vista!
> 
> have you got a of XP your able to use?



I've got an XP CD, Yeah... I really don't want to use XP though, I've been using Vista for months, and it's been just fine...


----------



## cohen (May 14, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> I've got an XP CD, Yeah... I really don't want to use XP though, I've been using Vista for months, and it's been just fine...



hhmmm.... i'm not sure what else i can suggest


----------



## lovely? (May 14, 2008)

time for an old fashioned reinstall? i cant remember if you can still get to all your files, but maybe back them up on the other hard drive and just do a fresh install. if thats an option.


----------



## cohen (May 14, 2008)

i thought he did a fresh reinstall 

anyway i'm going to bed... post more tommorow!


----------



## Kornowski (May 14, 2008)

I had this problem on my other HDD (120GB SATA II WD) and on my new HDD (500GB SATA II Seagate Barracuda)... I remember that my old drive hadn't done it for a while, so, at the moment, I'm trying that one out, to see if it does it...

If it doesn't, I'll use the 500GB as a secondary and install stuff on that, as it's a lot faster, just keep my OS and Files on the 120GB WD.


----------



## pepsi_girl (May 14, 2008)

try a different win vista  if you got one ....


----------



## pepsi_girl (May 14, 2008)

you are with win vista x64 ??? or?


----------



## Kornowski (May 14, 2008)

pepsi_girl said:


> you are with win vista x64 ??? or?



I'm using Windows Vista Home Premium 32bit... I don't have another copy of Vista.

At the moment, I'm back on my old 120GB WD HDD, it's working Ok so far... *fingers crossed*


----------



## pepsi_girl (May 14, 2008)

You have Intel Core 2 Duo ...........
the propper thing to do is to have Win Vista x64


----------



## pepsi_girl (May 14, 2008)

good ...... !!!!!!!!!
*fingers crossed*


----------



## Kornowski (May 15, 2008)

It still BSOD's on me... I'm really running out of ideas! 

At the moment, I have both HDD's in there, the old WD with the OS on and the new Seagate as a secondary.

For some reason, I cannot format my Seagate HDD. I right clicked on it in 'My Computer' Clicked 'Format' and it gets to the end, after a good while, and says "Windows Cannot Complete the Format"...

I restarted my computer and got an 0x00001A BSOD on start-up.

I've had so many different BSOD's;

0x00008A
0x000019
0x00000A
0x0000C5

I'm starting to think it's hardware related as it does it with a fresh install?

I really, really, don't know what to do... May just sell my whole computer! Forget it, Wast of ****** time!


----------



## cohen (May 15, 2008)

i say it could be the OS!


----------



## TrainTrackHack (May 15, 2008)

If I were you I'd probably install XP and see how it works, just to narrow down the possibilities. If XP craps out on you, something's probably blown up, if not, we'll have to give Gates a friendly, comforting bash to express our satisfaction with his newborn child Vista...


----------



## cohen (May 15, 2008)

hackapelite said:


> If I were you I'd probably install XP and see how it works, just to narrow down the possibilities. If XP craps out on you, something's probably blown up, if not, we'll have to give Gates a friendly, comforting bash to express our satisfaction with his newborn child Vista...



I agree - install XP and see what happens!


----------



## techmatch (May 15, 2008)

there is an option when u reinstall windows ie windows repair go to that option


----------



## cohen (May 15, 2008)

techmatch said:


> there is an option when u reinstall windows ie windows repair go to that option



he has done a vista reinstall and windows repair won't help!


----------



## Kornowski (May 15, 2008)

hackapelite said:


> If I were you I'd probably install XP and see how it works, just to narrow down the possibilities. If XP craps out on you, something's probably blown up, if not, we'll have to give Gates a friendly, comforting bash to express our satisfaction with his newborn child Vista...



Yeah, Guess I could try that, Thanks.



techmatch said:


> there is an option when u reinstall windows ie windows repair go to that option



It happens on a clean Install, so there isn't any point in that, But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## PabloTeK (May 15, 2008)

It might be your motherboard taking a dump on you Danny.  Try getting something like Ubuntu, installing it and see if it decides to have a Kernel Panic or freezes.


----------



## cohen (May 15, 2008)

i suggest XP and see if it does it... otherwise it could be your mobo!


----------



## Kornowski (May 15, 2008)

PabloTeK said:


> It might be your motherboard taking a dump on you Danny.  Try getting something like Ubuntu, installing it and see if it decides to have a Kernel Panic or freezes.



So, Install Ubuntu, What would it do? You mean, it'd screw up whilst installing?


----------



## PabloTeK (May 15, 2008)

If something is wrong then it'll either display a kernel Panic (UNIX version of a BSOD) or it'll freeze and the system will be totally locked out.


----------



## Kornowski (May 15, 2008)

PabloTeK said:


> If something is wrong then it'll either display a kernel Panic (UNIX version of a BSOD) or it'll freeze and the system will be totally locked out.



Is this when installed, or actually running the OS?

How would I test it? Because I can go a day without my computer BSOD'ing...


----------



## PabloTeK (May 15, 2008)

Just install it and use it for a while (3-4 days) and if it crashes then it's definately hardware related.


----------



## Kornowski (May 15, 2008)

PabloTeK said:


> Just install it and use it for a while (3-4 days) and if it crashes then it's definately hardware related.



Hmmm, Easier said than done though. I wouldn't know what to do on it... To test it for that long...

This sucks.


----------



## PabloTeK (May 15, 2008)

Just use it as a normal OS (except without most games) because if it's random then the system will crash while you're using it normally, there don't seem to be any extreme conditions.


----------



## claytonr1973 (May 15, 2008)

sendwich said:


> Yes! Nice information that you have shared with us.
> 
> Thank you very much!



You have been reported.


----------



## Kornowski (May 15, 2008)

PabloTeK said:


> Just use it as a normal OS (except without most games) because if it's random then the system will crash while you're using it normally, there don't seem to be any extreme conditions.



I may try XP, and see if it does it then... Except at the moment, I can't format my HDD, it keeps saying it was unable to!


----------



## cohen (May 15, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> I may try XP, and see if it does it then... Except at the moment, I can't format my HDD, it keeps saying it was unable to!



Is this in the boot off disc setup?


----------



## Kornowski (May 15, 2008)

cohen said:


> Is this in the boot off disc setup?



I don't get what you mean, This is the Vista OEM DVD that I have, I've tried formatting it thought that and putting Windows on it.


----------



## cohen (May 15, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> I don't get what you mean, This is the Vista OEM DVD that I have, I've tried formatting it thought that and putting Windows on it.



When you boot off the XP or vista disc..... and go to format... is it saying it can't or.... or are your trying to format it with vista through my computer?

Hopefully that is a better understanding


----------



## Kornowski (May 15, 2008)

cohen said:


> When you boot off the XP or vista disc..... and go to format... is it saying it can't or.... or are your trying to format it with vista through my computer?
> 
> Hopefully that is a better understanding



Both, I've tried through 'My Computer', 'Computer Management' and the 'Vista CD'.

None have worked...

I'm trying something called DBAN in a minute... It's a bootable ISO that wipes all the HDD, so I should be able to put Windows on that, right?


----------



## cohen (May 15, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Both, I've tried through 'My Computer', 'Computer Management' and the 'Vista CD'.
> 
> None have worked...
> 
> I'm trying something called DBAN in a minute... It's a bootable ISO that wipes all the HDD, so I should be able to put Windows on that, right?



OK - well i'll check back in tonight and see what is happening as i have to get ready for school cya gus!


----------



## oscaryu1 (May 16, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Both, I've tried through 'My Computer', 'Computer Management' and the 'Vista CD'.
> 
> None have worked...
> 
> I'm trying something called DBAN in a minute... It's a bootable ISO that wipes all the HDD, so I should be able to put Windows on that, right?



If it only wipes, probably not. You need a partition, remember? Hopefully it can wipe and create a [NTFS] partition.


----------



## Kornowski (May 16, 2008)

oscaryu1 said:


> If it only wipes, probably not. You need a partition, remember? Hopefully it can wipe and create a [NTFS] partition.



How would I create one of them? Thanks, man!


----------



## cohen (May 16, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> How would I create one of them? Thanks, man!



Under computer management but you need to reformat hard drive, then say i want so much to be formatted, and then that becomes 1 drive and then the rest to be formatted to become a another drive


----------

